# Trị tàn nhang hiệu quả ngay tại nhà với 7 nguyên liệu chưa đến 10.000 đồng!



## uyenlam (8/9/18)

Những đốm tàn nhang luôn là nỗi lo sợ của bất kì người phụ nữ nào, gây ảnh hưởng lớn về mặt thẩm mỹ và khiến chị em mất tự tin. Chúng ta hãy cũng tìm hiểu 7 cách trị tàn nhang từ các nguyên liệu tự nhiên ngay dưới đây

Tàn nhang được hình thành do sự hoạt động quá mức của các sắc tố Melanin và gây ra các đốm, các vết chấm nhỏ sậm màu rõ thấy trên da mắt.

_

_
_Tàn nhang là một trong những trường hợp tăng sắc tố ở da gây ra các vết đốm tròn và sậm màu trên mặt._​
*Nguyên nhân xuất hiện tàn nhang?*

Do tác động của ánh nắng mặt trời

Thay đổi bất thường về tâm sinh lý, nội tiết tố khiến cho lượng hormone trong cơ thể bị thay đổi đột ngột.

Do di truyền, lạm dụng các dược phẩm, thuốc tránh thai hoặc do chế độ sinh hoạt như ăn uống, ngủ nghỉ thất thường khác.

Sử dụng những mỹ phẩm có chứa nhiều thành phần lột tẩy cũng sẽ khiến da trở nên mỏng hơn và dễ bị tàn nhang hơn, thậm chí là những bệnh về tâm lý, stress,… cũng sẽ được biểu hiện ra ngoài là những đốm tàn nhang.

*Cách trị tàn nhang từ thiên nhiên:*

*1.Cách trị tàn nhang bằng tỏi:*
Trong tỏi có chứa rất nhiều Gluethione được coi là chất chống oxy hóa mạnh nhất, giúp hỗ trợ hấp thu các dưỡng chất, vitamin C, vitamin E, ngăn ngừa những hoạt động sản sinh ra hắc sắc tố melanin và đào thải chúng ra ngoài




​Cách làm: cần lấy một củ tỏi, bóc vỏ rồi ép lấy nước, bôi lên vùng da có tàn nhang, từ 15 – 20 phút rồi rửa mặt lại thật sạch với nước cho hết mùi. Duy trì đều đặn cách 2-3 lần/tuần trong vòng 4-6 tháng để thấy rõ kết quả.

*2.Cách trị tàn nhang bằng dầu dừa*
Trong dầu dừa chứa nhiều vitamin E, K cùng các dưỡng chất thiết yếu tốt cho làn da. Không chỉ giúp làm ẩm da, dưỡng da, cung cấp các loại vitamin thiết yếu cho làn da, dầu dừa còn được dùng để điều trị mụn, tàn nhang, làm sáng da rất tốt.

_

_
_Dầu dừa không chỉ giúp làm ẩm da, dưỡng da, cung cấp các loại vitamin thiết yếu cho làn da, dầu dừa còn được dùng để điều trị mụn, tàn nhang, làm sáng da rất tốt._​
Cách làm: dùng tăm bông chấm dầu dừa nguyên chất bôi trực tiếp lên vùng da bị tàn nhang. Massage nhẹ nhàng vùng da đó trong khoảng 15 phút rồi rửa lại bằng nước ấm hoặc bạn có thể để qua đêm như một loại kem dưỡng da.

*3.Cách trị tàn nhang bằng nha đam*
Nha đam chứa hàm lượng vitamin C cùng các khoáng chất tự nhiên, có tác dụng kháng khuẩn, mờ thâm nám và điều trị tàn nhang hiệu quả.




​Cách làm: gọt bỏ phần vỏ nha đam bên ngoài, rửa sạch nhựa và cắt nhỏ. Nước vo gạo, bạn để cho lắng xuống thì chắt bỏ phần nước trên mặt. Xay nhuyễn nha đam cùng với phần nước vo gạo còn lắng bên dưới và chanh tươi, dùng hỗn hợp này để bôi lên mặt, kết hợp massage nhẹ nhàng, khoảng 15 phút thì có thể rửa mặt thật sạch và giữ cho da khô thoáng.

*4.Cách trị tàn nhang bằng lá tía tô*

_

_
_Hoạt chất trong lá tía tô thấm sâu vào trong lớp biểu bì làm tăng quá trình sản sinh tế bào mới, lấp đầy lớp da sạm đen, nám, tàn nhang trước đó. Kiên trì sau một thời gian ngắn, da sẽ trở nên trắng mịn, không tì vết._​
Cách làm: Lá tía tô sau khi rửa sạch, cho lá tía tô, nước cốt chanh và mật ong vào máy xay, xay thật nhuyễn rồi cho ra chiếc bát nhỏ. Rửa thật sạch da mặt hoặc thực hiện xông hơi để loại bỏ triệt để bụi bẩn, bã nhờn tích tụ sâu trong lỗ chân lông, hỗ trợ dưỡng chất thẩm thấu vào da một cách dễ dàng. Thoa hỗn hợp vừa hoàn thành lên da, dùng ngón tay mát xa nhẹ nhàng theo chiều xoắn ốc để kích thích dưỡng chất thẩm thấu sâu vào bên trong da.

*5.Cách trị tàn nhang bằng sữa tươi*
Với hàm lượng vitamin, axit lactic, protein, khoáng chất, chất béo dồi dào, sữa tươi không chỉ tốt cho sức khỏe mà còn có khả năng loại bỏ sạch lớp tế bào chết già nua và làm mờ các vết nám, tàn nhang xấu xí nhanh chóng




​Cách làm: Hâm nóng 20ml sữa tươi không đường. Dùng bông thoa sữa lên da mặt kết hợp các thao tác massage nhẹ nhàng. Để khoảng 15-20 phút rồi rửa sạch mặt bằng nước mát. Thực hiện 3 lần/tuần, các vết nám, tàn nhang sẽ mờ dần và biến mất hẳn.

*6. Cách trị tàn nhang bằng vitamin E*
Vitamin E có tác dụng trị nám, tàn nhang và nuôi dưỡng da rất tốt, vitamin E là một chất dinh dưỡng tốt đối với làn da, được coi là thần dược giúp phục hồi và bảo vệ các tế bào da ngăn ngừa quá trình oxy hóa và làm mềm mịn da một cách tự nhiên giúp da luôn tươi trẻ và hồng hào căng tràn sức sống.




​Cách làm: Mua các viên vitamin E tại các hiệu thuốc Tây đảm bảo chất lượng để sử dụng hiệu quả nhất. Cắt lấy chiết xuất bên trong, sau khi làm sạch da thì bôi chúng lên chỗ bị tàn nhang. Sau khoảng 10 phút thì rửa sạch bằng nước.

*7. Cách trị tàn nhang bằng thuốc bắc*
Những bài thuốc đông y trong dân gian trị tàn nhang luôn là những bài thuốc an toàn và hiệu quả lại ít tốn chi phí




​Cách làm: bạn cần 100g bèo tấm (khô), thêm 100g hạnh nhân và lòng trắng trứng gà. Trước tiên, bèo tấm rửa sạch phơi khô, hạnh nhân rang cho tróc hết vỏ rồi tán mịn hai thứ, trộn đều với nhau, cho vào lọ sạch, đậy kín. Sau đó đắp hỗn hợp lên vùng da tàn nhang mỗi ngày từ 10-15 phút.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

